# Concept Designer/3D Artist



## silentrage (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm going to school now for entertainment design, which mostly involves characters, vehicles, creatures, weapons, environments, etc. But I'm going to start designing some guitars soon, and once I've saved up enough I'll be getting some of it built!

Meanwhile, check out some of my shtuff!


























More on my site here. ^^

Ze Liu Art - Concept Design, Illustration, 3D | Wix.com


----------



## MFB (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm in school for the same thing (Game Design) but not quite at this point. Starting background/character next semester then 3D modelling from there.


----------

